# Couple considering moving to uae



## Vics (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi

We are an unmarried couple seeking a move to the UAE and just wondering if anyone has any advice on what way to do things.

We are going to get married before we move so that we can live together without any hassle however I am not sure whether we should both try to set up jobs from here, or would it be better for my partner to set up a job and negotiate bringing me over with him and then I could find employment once I get there.

Does anyone have any info on the best way to do it? Or even have had the same experience? Any info would be a great help

Thanks

Vicki


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

if you can get a job before coming here - then it's great
but if not, it's not a problem if just one of you work - simply visa is sponsored by the company that hires your husband, and you're 'plugged' to his visa.. if you find a job your visa stays the same, you just simply get 'work permit' on top of it


----------



## azas (May 9, 2013)

husband can easily sponsor wife, but vice versa it's somewhat complicated and works randomly (either approved or not and nothing can be done)

being on husband's visa opens some easier job opportunities (where people already with residence visa wanted) when you're here so finding a job in advance should not be seen as restricting factor


----------

